# My 9 year old Nash's journey through Mast cell diagnosis



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am sorry you are having to go thru this. Many here have faced MCT I was lucky with my girl, Honey.

I noticed a small place on her leg that looked like a half filled skin colored balloon about the size of a pencil eraser. The skin was very thin looking. It scared me. This was in May 2009. May 25, 2008 I had lost my almost 8 year old golden girl, KayCee to a soft ball size tumor, gastrointestional stromal tumor. She passed away 48 hours after surgery. May 15, 2007, I had lost my 12 year old golden boy, Buck, to heart failure. Here it was another May and this. My vet didn't think it was anything, but decided to remove it after all. Afterwards he said it was "ugly" underneath. It was sent off and came back Grade 2 MCT without clean edges, so he decided to operate and remove a larger section. This came back clean edges. 


I had been one of my vet's first clients when he came here as a young fellow in early 30;'s back in '93 I think it was. We live in a small town of 4000 and he had bought out the old vet. His reputation spread and soon he was getting clients all the way out from Corpus Christi, 20 miles away. But before he got such a large group of clients we often had time to talk when I had dogs in and I told him about growing up on farm and treating the animals. I even dug shot gun pellets out of my little English Setter when a nut shot her. When he spayed KayCee in 200 he asked if I wanted to watch and I did--fascinating. I watched him do a couple more over the years and when he did the larger surgery on Honey's let, I was in the OR watching.


She did good for a while, and the ends of the incision had healed, but then she tore open the center, nasty hole. He didn't want to sew it back up, said we needed to let itheal from inside out. I had to use the nozzle on the hoswe and flush it out a couple fo times a day. She was in a cone and I know when places start to heal theyitch and I think that water being sprayed into the place on her leg helped. By the way, he HAYTED baths and it took me and my husband to give her a bath. But with this leg, she never moved, nobody had to hold her.


This was May 2009. She was at least 8 year old--we had adopted her fully grown and heart worm positive in 2002. The tumor never returned, and we lost her at age 13+ to lymphoma in Aug. 2014. She never had arthritis, never slowed down, people took her to be 4-5 at the oldest. She was light so it was hard totell if she had white or not.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

Hi, so sorry to hear you and Nash are going through this. My girl Zoey (now at the bridge) was diagnosed with MCT in 2010 (age 6). She was first diagnosed from a tumor inside her upper lip. Surgeon offered choice of clean margins by removing the top half of her muzzle (I can't remember the name of the procedure - it's not mandibulectomy that's for lower jaw. anyway...) or not-good margins and leave the bone of her face intact. I opted for latter choice (it's what the surgeon said she would do if it was her dog). We followed this with a course of chemo (vinblastine). She was on famotidine also (another antihistamine), i can't remember if we also had benedryl for a while. These two antihistamines target different receptors, so action is not identical. We also were mindful about histamine-containing foods (google "diet for urticaria"). Zoey lived another six and a half years after that diagnosis with terrific quality of life, no evidence of mets or recurrence. I have absolutely no regrets about putting her through the procedures.

We had a couple of things going that I think helped to make for a successful outcome... we went to a specialty vet for treatment. Surgeon was top notch, and chemo was supervised by oncologist. We monitored closely with ultrasound to check for metastases. I can't remember the exact schedule, I think it was before and after the initial surgery, they every 6 weeks during chemo, then every 3 months for a year, then 6 months, then 12 months. or something like that. So if you have access to a specialty vet, I encourage you to try that, sounds like you've had general practitioner vet do surgeries so far?

I can't answer your question about wound closures.

Hugs to you and Nash. Good luck.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

thanks for the information and hope! what is the chemo treatment like and how do the dogs react to it? I broke right down last night. I have been purposely NOT checking the progress of the tumor growth over the last two weeks. Just wanted to let things heal and see where we stood. I checked him last night, running my hand over his side and just started choking up. there are now at least half a dozen growths starting. most are clustered low on his side behind his front leg. he has another larger one that is higher up in the middle above where the original tumor was. 

I have only seen our general vet and at this point he has suggested an oncologist. I know in people the faster the growth rate generally the better the tumor responds to chemo and this tumor seems to be quite rapid. 

also, I hate to bring this into the equation but what can I expect for costs when you start going to an oncologist? We just got our new Pup Hudson in march and aside from the normal vet visits he has had a few health issues like worms, eye infections and now skin issues from allergies. I've basically been making two extra mortgage payments a month between these two and it's starting to put a strain on things.


----------



## joro32000 (Feb 25, 2017)

I just want to give you some hope for Nash!
I have a 17 year old lab with MCT. The first tumor appeared on her face about 2 and half years ago. She had a surgery and biopsy. It turned out to be a grade 2 (the most common), but according to another scale (can't remember details and can't look up at work) it was grade 3, the most aggressive with prognosis of 7 months survival on average. After removing the first tumor, not even 2 weeks passed and she had another one in almost the same spot, but just closer to her eye. We removed this one also, then within few more weeks another 3 were removed from her face, same cheek. We opted out from chemo, given her age. The tumors didn't return. All she is taking is Benadryl.

I feel so sad reading your last post and want to give you some faith that at least based on my dog experience the tumors can stop multiplying. Hugs to Nash!


----------



## pchivvy (Nov 27, 2015)

Our lab from a few years ago had a mast cell tumour- started in very similar circumstances to yours- fatty lump, had it for ages, no growth etc, then all of a sudden it was a tumour and grew quickly. He had a massive lump removed and all seemed well. All of a sudden 12 weeks later he became literally ill within the space of a few hours and we had to put him to sleep- I couldn't even get home from work to say goodbye. 

I wish you all the luck in the world.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

re: chemo... vets said before we started that dogs seem to tolerate chemo better than humans. I was really worried about this, as my dad was getting chemo around the same time, and really had the stuffing knocked out of him from nausea. zoey seemed to tolerate it very well. I gave her some anti-nausea meds (ondansetron) left over from my dad. If I had given her what the vet initially prescribed, I don't know if she would have done as well. when my dad's extras were used up, the vet wrote a script so I could buy it at a regular pharmacy ($1.5/dose) instead of from vet ($18/dose). She was getting one or two doses a day, can't remember details now. The only time that Zoey seemed really sick was when the vet had bumped up her chemo dose and I had failed to anticipate needing more anti-nausea meds. 

re: costs... memory is fuzzy now, I think it was around $150/dose for chemo (12 doses), plus we had to have bloodwork $100-150 before EVERY chemo dose. but it was spread out over time (3 or 4 months total) the real pocketbook killer was the ultrasounds, $600 each. Your part of the world may differ. If you are contemplating chemo, I would suggest you at least get one ultrasound to get an idea of whether there are already metastases. The number, size and location of metastases will help the oncologist give you an idea of outcome from chemo (as well as a cost estimate), and you can factor that in to your decision of whether to pursue additional treatments. I would totally support your choice to keep him comfortable instead of more treatments if you think that's best for him and for you. I made that choice (not to treat) for Zoey last November when we got the diagnosis of hemangiosarcoma (she was 12.5 yrs then). I am at peace with both of the decisions, and have no regrets.

turn off the computer and go give Nash some snuggles. you don't have to make a decision today.


----------



## Laura V (Aug 6, 2016)

My Zoey had 2 MCTs at the age of 7. She just turned 8 and it's been one year since her scar revision surgery Both removed and so far no reoccurrence. Now, what I learned is the tumors can be tested for proliferation markers. Those determine whether or not medication will be successful. Best of luck!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Sending prayers for Zoey!


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

its been a month since I first posted this.. Nash keeps slowing down rather quickly. Don't know if it's the tumors or not but every morning he's been getting slower and slower to get up and go outside. once he's out he is walking very stiffly. he used to toss himself down onto a favorite toy and go for a roll as soon as he finished his business but now he looks at it first... and will slowly get down onto it. got him into his favorite brook yesterday to do a little swimming. happiest I've seen him in ages. tired boy after though. taking him to the lake with me this friday to get him on the boat. we shall see how he does.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am sorry you and Nash are going through this.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

So very sorry to read about what you and Nash are going through. I hope you have a good time at the lake!! Thoughts and prayers are with you!!


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

I truly understand what you are going through, MCT's are the pit's! Several years ago, we went through what you are now going through. We received a lot of support from the Forum and it did really help. I'm not sure if it will help you or not, but you could check out "Heading for the bridge" by Rookie's Dad, in the cancer section. I see that several posts have had positive results, but it didn't end well for Rookie. Still the information and his story might be helpful, it did help us to write it. Hope for the best.


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

No advise, other than love him and do the things he loves to do.
Hugs


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Continued prayers...


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

Thanks for the thoughts everyone! We have had some good and bad over the last month! Got Nash on the lake with us labor day weekend. Took him swimming again and he had a blast. Shortly after that he started losing interest in his food. My wife had to hand feed him for about a week before we got him to the vet again. I just want to make him comfortable and get what I can for time with him. The doc said he had a mild fever so we put him on meds and prednisone to try helping with the tumors and pain. By the next day he was eating out of his bowl and the stiff stance with his head down and back arched was gone! After a week he's where he was three or 4 weeks ago. I know it's not permanent and prednisone is pretty nasty but it gives me hope for more time! He got his bloodwork back and the vet said everything was perfect and he's as healthy a 9 year old as he's ever seen as far as that goes... **** cancer sucks.


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

thanks for the update! hope you have lots more good days.


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

Nash and hudson out enjoying some play time.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

He sure looks happy.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

What a great smile!! So glad he is having fun!!:smile2:


----------



## revkev6 (Jan 9, 2012)

today was the day I have been dreading. I got home last night and Nash couldn't hold his bladder. he's only had one time before that in his entire life that he made a mess in my house. I knew that was the time. the prednizone kept him going long enough to enjoy some more time. last weekend we went to a soccer game out in the warm sun and afterwards my parents came over with their senior girl daisy and we relaxed in the backyard. He was my first dog as an adult and the first one I was responsible for. I hated making the call and my tears streamed down on him as he passed. I feel so selfish that I just wanted to hold onto him as long as I could. 

my warmest thoughts to all of you who have lost your loved ones. I know my boy is up there playing with the friends he's lost along the way.


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

I'm so sorry . May you find some comfort in the wonderful memories you have of him. Rest In Peace sweet angel Nash. Hugs


----------



## Sparky 08 (Aug 15, 2017)

So sorry, I lost mine 9 yr old back in August, the pain is unbearable at times but one thing I try to remember and you should do the same is you gave Nash the best life any one could, you try everything thing possible and Nash wouldn't want any other way, you weren't selfish and he passed in the arms of the person he loved .


----------



## zoeythewonderdog (Mar 18, 2017)

I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Run and play at the Bridge dear Nash.


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

I am so sorry you had to say goodbye to Nash. He will live in your heart forever!! RIP sweet boy.


----------

